# Help Finish The Story...



## HorseBackRiderChik123 (Apr 3, 2008)

There once was a girl named Gabby. Gabby was a13 year Girl she loved horses and she lived on a farm with her mom her dad her her sister and brother.Gabby owned 10 horses.Gabby rode her horse _______ everyday...




please finish the story and put any horses name in the blank the best horses name will be used in the real story.


----------



## country_girl (Jan 30, 2008)

this is pretty gay coz i did it in like 5 mins but anywayz here it is:

moonlight everyday. moonlight was a dappled buckskin quarter horse mare. she only stood approx. 14hh off the solid red soil that gabbys family station was covered in. moonlights dappled coat glissened in the intense UV rays of the sun. her white star on her fore head lit up the dark nights. gabby's brother was troy, he was the captain of the senior boys football team and hated horses because he thought that he was better than every living thing. every time troy would tease gabby or her horses gabby would run to the barn just to glimpse in moonlights loving eyes. gabby always felt loved and wanted when moonlight was around. they shared everything if gabby had an apple for lunch she would always half it with moonlight. moonlight tried to repay the favor and give her some hay but gabby passed, as much as she loved moonlight she can keep her hay. 

one day when gabby went to the barn troy snuck up behind her and tried to trip her over but moonlight reared up so she would stop and troy couldn't trip her over. troy saw the bold horse rear and troy backed up slowly and bolted to the house. gabby realized how moonlight helped her and as she went to give her a hug to thank her, gabbys parents came running and screaming into the barn and pulled her away from the horse. 
'what are you doing? what is wrong?' exclaimed gabby
her mother replied under a gasp of breath, ' that horse..... that horse tried to kill you!, toby told us that it reared up at you, you could of died!'
'we must get rid of that dangerous horse straight away before it does hurt u or even worse kill you!' yelled gabby's dad
'but...... but she didn't do anything she was trying to....'
'no buts young lady,we are going to send that horse somewhere that it won't hurt anybody again. whats the number for the dogger tuck jane?'
a million thoughts streamed through gabby's head. how could dad do something like this she thought to her self. i thought he was such a caring man that would never hurt an animal especially moonlight she is my saviour i don't know what i will do without her. gabby struggled to get away from her fathers tight grip so she could run to moonlight and tell her that it is ok and she would never be sent to the doggers no matter what. as jane dialed the phone and a deep manly voice answer the realtity hit gabby. her dad tryed to drag her out of the barn but gabby grabbed a wooden post to brace herself. her dad gave her a final tug and her hands gave away. gabby looked over her dads shoulder and she saw moonlight, her eyes were dull and had no expression in them. the tears ran down gabbys face and dampened her fathers shirt. before gabby knew it she was in her bedroom and the door slammed as her father walked briskly out. she could hear the mutter of her mother and father talking. she couldn't work out what most of the words were but there was one sentence that she hear and it ran over and over in her head. that sentece was that the dogger truck was coming at 12pm tomorrow. gabby burrowed her head in the comfort of her pillow but it wasn't as soft and as loving as moonlights coat. gabby heared a slight knock at the door. 
'GO AWAY!!!!' she bellowed 
'its only me' said gabby's sister calmly
'what do you want?' cryed gabby
'i just want to talk' gabby's sister said insistivly
'no...' gabby said
' i got cookies' her sister called
' aww ok' said gabby
gabby can't resist cookies they were her favorite treat, they were moonlights aswell.
gabby's sister kate walked through the door with a tempting batch of fresh cookies. gabby saw them and then all the memories of her and moonlight sharing cookies in the field. the butterflies where flying all around them and one landed on moonlights muzzle. moonlight snorted to get it off but it only fluttered away for less than a metre and then turned around landed in the exact same place again. gabby giggled and moonlight nickered. it was the best time that gabby had with moonlight. before gabby knew it she was in her sisters arms crying. gabby fell asleep and when she woke up her sister was still awake nursing her. 


it was now 11am. only one more hour until the truck came and she was saying her last good byes to her best friend. she looked in her sisters eyes and got a burst of inspiration.
' we can't sit around and count down until the truck come we got to do something' exclaimed gabby
'but there is nothing we can do!' said kate
gabby jumped up and ran out side to the barn to see moonlight.when she got to the barn there was no sign of moonlight, was she to late? had the truck came early? the other horses nickered and lowered there heads in sorrow.
gabby fell to the ground and cryed harder than she has ever cryed before. gabby heared a deep ear piercing sound. that must be the truck she thought to herself. she slowly walked out of the barn and saw moonlight getting loaded onto the truck. gabby picked up the pace into a run and bolted to the truck. as she approched the truck gabby saw a big black thoroughbred gelding in the truck. its eyes glanced at gabby it made her shiver his eyes looked evil and dark.
'moonlight doesn't belong there she is innocent!' gabby yelled
gabbys dad grabbed her by the arm harshly and pulled her towards him. gabby looked at troy his eyes were as evil as the horse in the back of the truck. he was giggling and thought this was all a big joke. he didn't understand that this is the end of moonlight SHE WAS GOING TO DIE!!! gabby lashed out at troy but her father pulled her back. the engine of the truck started up. gabby's legs felt weak and she couldn't stand to think of what could possibly happen to moonlight. the truck pulled slowly up the drive way and moonlight let out one last whinny. gabby got up and raced down the drive way after the truck with moonlight trapped in the back. gabby heared a familiar beeping sound she didn't know where it could possibly be coming from. gabby found her self in laying in her bed with the alarm clook beeping uncontrollably.gabby jumped out of bed and raced down to the barn she saw that moonlight wasn't there. was this real? how could this possibly haooen? gabby hear a nicker and the sound of hooves cantering towards her. gabby turned around and saw moonlight. she was so relieved. 
'it was a dream!' gabby yelled gladly
gabby ran up to meet moonlight at the gate. gabby wrapped her arms around moonlights neck and hugged her so tightly
'i will never let you go!' whispered gabby into moonlights ear.
'breakfast' jane called
'coming mum' gabby replied
' i love you so much moonlight, i will never let anything happen to you!' said gabby softly
gabby walked away and blew moonlight a kiss with greatful tears streaming down her eyes.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, I got a little somethin'.... 

Gabby and her horse, Maniara, a Arabian stallion who was as black as night and as wild as Gabby's light brown hair on a windy day, loved to race (okay, starting to sound like "The Black Stallion"....). One morning, before the race, Gabby's older Sister, Mandy, and Gabby's twin brother, Ben, met her in the barn. They were closely followed by a short, stout woman in a pink dress suit and her blonde hair in curly cascades of gold.
"Gab," Said Mandy, "This is Mrs. Suzanne Walts. She has some competition for you." Mandy and Ben left, and Mrs. Walts inspected Manny (Maniara's nickname).
"Well, he certanly looks like a racer." She began to open Manny's stall. 
"No!" Shouted Gabby, grabbing Mrs. Walt by the shoulders and yanking her away from the open stall door. Manny reared, and bolted out of the stall, tail and neck arched. 

...._to be continued...._

Gotta get clean before church, will write more later!


----------



## CountryGirl498 (May 10, 2008)

*Just for fun*

If this story is still active, here are my thoughts. 

Gabby owned TEN horses??? riding rich folks! 

Gabby rode her favorite horse Gadfly everyday. 

She cherished the greetings from Gadfly whenever she walked into the barn. And Gadfly waited for her anticipating the run along the riverside together. .... 

NEXT...


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Okay, okay, I'm done working on it now. Here ya go! 

Gabby and her horse, Maniara, a Arabian stallion who was as black as night and as wild as Gabby's light brown hair on a windy day, loved to race (okay, starting to sound like "The Black Stallion"....). One morning, before a race, Gabby's older sister, Mandy, and Gabby's twin brother, Ben, met her in the barn. They were closely followed by a short, stout woman in a pink dress suit and her blonde hair in curly cascades of gold. 
"Gab," Said Mandy, "This is Mrs. Suzanne Walts. She has some competition for you." Mandy and Ben left, and Mrs. Walts inspected Manny (Maniara's nickname). 
"Well, he certanly looks like a racer." She began to open Manny's stall. 
"No!" Shouted Gabby, grabbing Mrs. Walt by the shoulders and yanking her away from the open stall door. Manny reared, and bolted out of the stall, tail and neck arched. 
“Oh, dear, I’m so sorry.” Mrs. Walts said in a not-so-sorry tone.
“Don’t ‘Oh, dear’ me!” Shouted Gabby, forgetting manners again. She always lost her temper when someone did harm to one of her horses, even adults. Without another word, she saddled Clyde, the big Clydesdale, in an Aussie saddle and an English bridle. Clyde galloped out of the barn, Gabby on his back. She stopped in front of the house, and swung the door open.
“Manny’s loose!” She shouted, and suddenly, Mom, Dad, Ben and Mandy were riding their horses after Gabby and Clyde, who followed the tell-tale hoof prints that Manny had left.
“Oh, I pray that we could find him, please, please…..” She whispered as Clyde galloped where Gabby directed. Soon, they came to a field, fenced with a tall white vinyl fence. A farmer was closing the gate. 
“Sir!” Shouted Gabby. The farmer clicked the gate shut, then turned to face her.
“How can I help ya, miss?” He said, leaning on the fence.
“My horse got loose, sir, a black Arab stallion. You seen him?” Gabby panted. The farmer opened his mouth to speak, then shut it, then opened it again.
“No, I havn’t. And maybe you should take better care of your things so they don’t get loose! Good day!” He huffed, mounted his tractor and putt-putted away. Something in the field of cows got her attention - a black streak raced across the field, and she instantly recognized it as - Manny! 
“What’s that crazy old man trying to do?!” She shouted, then told her family what she saw. Then, Manny made a U-turn, and sped back towards - the barn. The old man was trying to steal Manny! That was why he was hesitant.
“We gotta do something!” Shouted Ben. 
“I don’t care if it’s illegal, I’m jumping the fence! His stealing is illegal!” Gabby shouted. They saw Manny rush into a stall, and the door-SLAM!-shut. Gabby, now enraged, backed Clyde as far away from the fence as they could go, then gave him the leg. He bolted forward, and with a wondrous leap, they cleared the fence.
“Gabby!” Shouted her mom, “Mandy and Ben will come with you, and your father and I will get a phone!” Mandy and Ben jumped the fence, and they galloped towards the barn, horses in full throttle. When they got to the barn, they tied the horses to the fence, and tip-toed inside. They could hear Manny, thrashing in his stall.
“He’s gonna hurt himself!” Gabby said in a hoarse whisper. She ran forward, and the farmer stepped in front of her.
“What do you think you’re doing on my property?” He said.
“What do you think you are doing, stealing my property!” Gabby said as she heard the barn wall creak with a blow from Manny’s hooves. She ran past the farmer, and opened the door to the stall Manny was in. Manny calmed at the sight of Gabby, but began kicking again. 
“What’s wrong, Manny?” She asked softly.
“Gabby, look out!” She heard. She whirled around, and saw the farmer, only for a brief second, because he swung a bucket at her head, and she gave at the blow, unconscious on the stall floor. When Mandy and Ben tried to get into the stall, Manny wouldn’t allow them near Gabby. He would pin his ears, and rush at them.

When Gabby awoke, she looked up into Manny’s eyes, soft and warm. He helped her stand, only for Gabby to find that her head was aching. Ben and Mandy were gone, and so was the farmer. She opened the stall door, and climbed up onto Manny’s back. He trotted out of the barn at Gabby’s cue, and Gabby had intended on riding Clyde, only to find that he wasn’t there. She knew Ben had probably taken him home, so she urged Manny into his racing gallop all the way home. When they returned, Mom was in tears. 
“Oh, honey, are you alright?” She asked. Without waiting for an answer, she continued, “We tried to get you out of the stall, but Manny wouldn’t let anyone in.” Gabby noticed that the police were there, and the farmer and Mrs. Walts were in handcuffs, guarded by a burly officer. 
“What’s going on with these two?” Gabby asked. 
“Well, young lady,” Said the officer guarding the prisoners, “When Mrs. “Walts” came along, she and Jedediah here were working together to steal your horse. Mrs. Walts real name is Rebecca Hamilton, and Jed is her grandfather. She knew that the horse would bolt out of an open stall, and she knew that the horse would end up out at Jed’s place, one, because of other animals, and two, Jed owns the three pieces of property that border your place. The river is on the north side, and he owns the property out to the east, south, and west. The only thing they could do was to keep a watch on each piece of property, and they did that with the help of several friends, after whom we sent out an officer. There he is now,” He pointed to a pick-up driving down the road with nine men tied up in the back. “Anyways, the horse ran to the piece that Jed had been stationed at, and he sent the three men with him running to the next piece of property. So, he used some wrangling to get your horse into his pasture, then quickly sent him running and shut the gate.”
“Wow.” Said Gabby, patting Manny on the neck. After a bit more talk, the police packed up and drove away.
“Well, Dad, I don’t think we will be going to the race today.” Said Mandy.
“Why not?” Interrupted Gabby.
“You, my friend, got smacked in the head, and I don’t think you should be going much faster than a walk, let alone gallop.” Said Dad, “I think we should just scratch for today. Besides, you’ve got another race next week, and Manny could use a rest.”
“Okay, Dad,” Said Gabby with a smile. She dismounted Manny and led him to his favorite pasture - the one with a bunch of fallen trees, and a small creek. She slipped the halter from Manny’s head, and he walked quietly away from her. He then stopped, turned, and whinnied at Gabby, then began prancing in place.
“Go on!” Gabby shouted, “Run!” Manny then turned, and bolted off into the pasture. He leapt over the creek, the logs, and finally slowed, then sniffed the air. He pawed the ground, then reared up, and pawed the air, letting out a long, happy whinny. 

THE END

And one of my pieces of artwork for good measure....










I can't wait to hear what else you are going to write, CountryGirl498!!!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ah gee.... you ended it? I was going to talk about her favorite pony, scruffy, that only had on ear....


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Well, gosh, _I_ didn't end it!! Go ahead, farmpony!


----------

